# Coatimundi



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

This ad is near me
Young Coatimundi in Berwick Upon Tweed, Northumberland | Other Pets for Sale | Gumtree.com

I have never seen anything like this so it caught my interest! At first there was no price on it so I thought he may be free to a good home but nope £550 I got in reply!

I googled the animal and it looks so fascinating, I even saw youtube videos of them fully grown as pets and they grow to the size of a dog! Not sure whether it is classed as a rodent but it is kept in a cage/aviary which I find a bit mean. Anyway just thought it might be interesting for you to have a look at.


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awww! _Such_ a cute little guy. :001_wub:

I actually have a soft spot for Coatis. They are in the raccoon family, and I had the pleasure of spending several hours with a very sweet-natured female named Annie about five years ago and have wanted one ever since. :blushing: An acquaintance had her and she spent the majority of my time there climbing on my shoulders, bringing me random objects, and begging for treats. 

They are difficult, demanding, potentially destructive, and extremely mischievous pets so my desire to have one as a pet will very likely be a pipe-dream, but I still just love those creatures.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Lucky that you got to meet one though! I might pretend i'm interested in this one just so I can go and meet it 

I think they are really cute but don't look like the sort of animal that should be kept as a pet.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG! CUTENESS!

If i didn't have my heart set on eventually opening an animal rescue I would probably end up starting a private exotic mammals collection...with 1 of these in it!


----------

